

Top Must-Have Apps for the iPhone, and Some Runners-Up - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/11/technology/personaltech/11smart.html?src=me&ref=general

======
russgray
I hate the phrase 'must-have'. Of this list of 10, I could imagine getting
moderate use of evernote and (maybe) redlaser. The others are of little-to-no
use to me at all.

------
Tichy
Does anybody really edit their photos on their phone? I sometimes take
snapshots straight for Twitter, but I never felt the need to enhance them.
They are just snapshots. I have a real camera for other photos.

Just wondering, as photo apps seem to be immensely popular somehow.

~~~
Terretta
I "really edit" photos on the iPhone 4. The 5 megapixel camera is good enough,
and these two tools are good enough:

Photogene: <http://www.i-photogene.com/photogene/main.html>

Tiffen Photo fx: <http://www.tiffen.com/photofx_homepage.html>

The first is a quick crop, gamma, color balance editor. The second is an
amazingly complete set of professional photo filters, based on their Photoshop
filter suite. The Tiffen suite of filters support layering and masking.

Toy apps like Camera Bag, Hipstamatic, and Instagram are cute but don't allow
a photographer any artistic latitude. All photos end up looking like the same
half dozen built-in lomo-esque effects.

------
jgrahamc
No Skype, TripIt, Echofon, the Amazon app (with Amazon Remembers), Kindle,
Dropbox?

An Angry Birds is an obvious choice given its popularity. Lately, I've been
addicated to Virus Strike.

------
strooltz
this list seems a little "safe" - none of these are anything that haven't been
mentioned countless times in the past. i mean there's a lot else out there
that i consider to be "must have". dropbox, teuxdeux, unfuddle, strip,
last.fm, & skype immediately come to mind.

Teuxdeux - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/teuxdeux/id384291782?mt=8>

Dropbox - <https://www.dropbox.com/iphoneapp>

Strip Password Manager - <http://www.getstrip.com/>

Unfuddle - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/unfuddle/id374901608>

Skype - <http://itunes.apple.com/app/skype/id304878510?mt=8>

Last.fm - <http://www.last.fm/group/Last.fm+for+iPhone+and+iPod+Touch>

